# SPAX RSX Coilover *special offer*



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

To run along side our AP Coilover and KW V3 offer we are able to offer half price fitting on The SPAX RSX Range of Coilovers.

The special offer price will be £100 + vat for fitting including 4 wheel alignment on our laser tracking machine. The usual price for this is £200 + vat.

If you would like a price for the coilover kit for your car please ask and I will get back to you.

Here is some info on the Spax RSX Kit












> _Performance: SPAX RSX kits contain 4 uprated, shortened, 28 stage on-car adjustable dampers, matched to a set of Chrome Silicone race type springs. SPAX engineers have developed these kits to produce total control and razor sharp handling. RSX dampers are uprated, shortened and pressurised with Krypton gas. This ensures that high speed performance is ultra stable, fade free and therefore significantly improved. The result is maximum cornering speed and traction, minimum braking distance and roll. Maximum adrenaline when you want it, minimum adrenaline when you don't! RSX kits are adjustable for ride height on the car, with no dismantling. RSX is ideal for track days and fast road applications because you can transform your car's handling and ride height from "drive to work" to "track day" or "show car" in minutes!
> 
> Quality: SPAX RSX kits are designed, manufactured and tested to the strictest German TüV quality standards, using technology developed on the race tracks of the world. Each and every RSX damper is fully Dyno Tested to ensure you get 100% performance, 100% quality, 100% guaranteed. All RSX damper bodies and springs are Epoxy Powder coated and oven cured for second to none looks and extra long life. NEW Stainless Steel Height Adjusters and Spring Seats ensure no seized components and long, trouble free life. No plated or painted parts to go rusty and seize solid, no plastic parts. Just 100% high quality stainless steel.
> 
> Safety: Dampers and springs are safety critical parts of your car that can save your life. Optimal handling results in better driver control and shorter stopping distances and this leads to a safer and more enjoyable drive._


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi bud what price would i be looking at for a set for my polo mk 5 9n3 gti 1.8 t??

Many Thanks

Tom:car:


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

thats a good price, i paid double


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

tom_k said:


> Hi bud what price would i be looking at for a set for my polo mk 5 9n3 gti 1.8 t??
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Tom:car:


Hello Tom,

They don't actually do a kit for your car im afraid 

Ben


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

typical :lol: never mind bud 

cheers tom


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

Can you give me a price for the 3 types for a 2004 Mini Cooper? Also are they able to be changed from a Cooper to a S, some seem to some don't. Cheers


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

0004BES said:


> Can you give me a price for the 3 types for a 2004 Mini Cooper? Also are they able to be changed from a Cooper to a S, some seem to some don't. Cheers


The RSX kit is the same for the cooper and cooper s.

The price is £599.99 + vat.

Ben


----------

